# New Lucky HD



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

I owned one of the first luckys out. Paper feet and all. Loved it until everybody got one. lol. These new ones appear much improved. I see a lot of isues with them have been addressed. Have not had one for a few years but putting one on my wish list again.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i like it. looks like they addressed everything i had concern about with last design. still think they are made better than all the others. Think we have 9 of them out at the gaddishack and all the Lucky's lasted the longest without falling apart.


Thank you, gotta keep striving and listening, serves to the point it's not a marketing ploy. Just trying to make every hunters investment last.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

If I ever win....um I mean BUY another robo, I'll be sure to buy one of these with the fancy new plastic SBE. I was bored this weekend watching some tube, and saw an ad for it...I think it may have been during the Honey Brake or DU shows. Purty....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> If I ever win....um I mean BUY another robo, I'll be sure to buy one of these with the fancy new plastic SBE. I was bored this weekend watching some tube, and saw an ad for it...I think it may have been during the Honey Brake or DU shows. Purty....


If you were watching TV and see the commercial it was The Grind, this one?


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Curious, what does HD stand for? Also ask your engineers to make it so the white side always faces down when I shut it off, not just facing up wind. Thanks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> If you were watching TV and see the commercial it was The Grind, this one?


that's the commercial, but I don't recall the show being called "the grind"? It was on Pursuit Channel...I know that much.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Curious, what does HD stand for? Also ask your engineers to make it so the white side always faces down when I shut it off, not just facing up wind. Thanks.


Dang Greg...NOW you're being picky LOL You mean real ducks don't flash the whites of their wings to the sky???

Where do I find the little emoticon dudes in this new format? I'd have put that little hide under the chair one on this post LOL


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> If I ever win....um I mean BUY another robo, I'll be sure to buy one of these with the fancy new plastic SBE. I was bored this weekend watching some tube, and saw an ad for it...I think it may have been during the Honey Brake or DU shows. Purty....


Good, then Phil and I won't have to hear you curse about your remote not working.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

wavie said:


> Curious, what does HD stand for? Also ask your engineers to make it so the white side always faces down when I shut it off, not just facing up wind. Thanks.


My then, 14 year old decided to tape nickels to the white side of the wings...it actually worked to keep the white side down during average wind days.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

wavie said:


> Curious, what does HD stand for? Also ask your engineers to make it so the white side always faces down when I shut it off, not just facing up wind. Thanks.


The wing would need to be weighted on that side, and if you run the motor unbalanced it will burn up. We hear you and everything is a work in progress but we also don't want warranty issues either.

HD is High Definition


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

SBE II said:


> The wing would need to be weighted on that side, and if you run the motor unbalanced it will burn up. We hear you and everything is a work in progress but we also don't want warranty issues either.
> 
> HD is High Definition


That makes sense, by no means am I an engineer. Already do the weighted wings (washers taped). The whirly bird has come a long way.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

wavie said:


> That makes sense, by no means am I an engineer. Already do the weighted wings (washers taped). The whirly bird has come a long way.


Yep, I could have advised this but didn't want to be held liable  Waterfowlers always find a way!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> .....HD is High Definition


Cool! Then you must be able to watch satellite tv on its ass while you're hunting??? 

Kidding! Don't blow a gasket


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Cool! Then you must be able to watch satellite tv on its ass while you're hunting???
> 
> Kidding! Don't blow a gasket



AHAHAHA, yep, but if you look at the ass you get to see your self portrait. BAHAAHA shots fired, jokingly of course.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> AHAHAHA, yep, but if you look at the ass you get to see your self portrait. BAHAAHA shots fired, jokingly of course.


Low man...low  I'll remember that shot!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE II said:


> Remote kit is $49.99, new digital remote style, with an actual on/off button on the remote and multicycle timer slider switch on remote.


I like it, looks well thought out, with a gentle price tag. I wonder if the magnetic wings also don't float like the Mojos? That always bothered me, and what's really the further kick in the nuts to the Mojo wings not floating is the fact that Mojo will bang you $25 for a new set of wings if you lose one. If the Lucky wings don't float, hopefully the replacements aren't as big of a rip off as Mojos. It also always boggled my mind that these never come with the remotes included. Like the Luckies, Mojo also bangs you an additional $50 for the remote sold separately. I notice spinners pull ducks in great but many will flare when they get close (maybe they're flaring something else, not sure), but my mid and late season success increased when I bought a remote for my spinner and had the ability to turn the sucker off without having to get out of the blind.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I like it, looks well thought out, with a gentle price tag. I wonder if the magnetic wings also don't float like the Mojos? That always bothered me, and what's really the further kick in the nuts to the Mojo wings not floating is the fact that Mojo will bang you $25 for a new set of wings if you lose one. If the Lucky wings don't float, hopefully the replacements aren't as big of a rip off as Mojos. It also always boggled my mind that these never come with the remotes included. Like the Luckies, Mojo also bangs you an additional $50 for the remote sold separately. I notice spinners pull ducks in great but many will flare when they get close (maybe they're flaring something else, not sure), but my mid and late season success increased when I bought a remote for my spinner and had the ability to turn the sucker off without having to get out of the blind.



I would have to see your set as to why they're flaring, although I sell them I will say there's times (Like most GMU's) they're so used to seeing them. Regarding the remote ours is better than the competitors, yes it's $49.99 but it's digital with an actual on/off button. But you can purchase separate receivers if you want to run multiple ducks off of one remote for $34.99. Regarding the wing floatation, while we do receive requests this is a really good magnet, the wing does not float. The advantage to this wing is actual injection molded plastic, unlike corrugated from the competitor. We will strive to improve the products but again, when dealing with wings it has to be a good balance because if not we find ourselves in trouble with burned up motors. Just like a tire weight and balancing a tire, has to be done...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I also want to mention the prices I'm indicating are MSRP, I treat all our deals as equals so I will not indicated where you can get items cheaper from, but there's dealers out there with fantastic deals. Just do some searching and you will see. We never drop below MSRP on our website as we want to honor dealers, but we're the best resource for parts as many dealers do not carry just parts, or remote receivers.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you purchase those wings separately and Are those wings compatible with a lucky duck?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Kirkman17 said:


> Can you purchase those wings separately and Are those wings compatible with a lucky duck?


The magnetic wings are compatible with the HD, Hot Shot, and Lucky Junior. 2012 or later models, if you want to update a later model you will need the wing joints.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks nice. I thought higdon had the best design but it only lasted a year or two.


SBE II said:


> Have questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks nice. I thought higdon had the best design but it only lasted a year or two.


SBE II said:


> Have questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Looks nice. I thought higdon had the best design but it only lasted a year or two.


Higdon doesn't really have a field/pole spinner, there's a patent if I'm not mistaken, just a floating spinner that's a bit of a different design. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Higdon doesn't really have a field/pole spinner, there's a patent if I'm not mistaken, just a floating spinner that's a bit of a different design. Thank you for the kind words


No they had one I had one , very similar to what you posted but it disappeared after a year or two.maybe the patent is the reason. I just wish they would sell the small spinners with aluminium wings.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No they had one I had one , very similar to what you posted but it disappeared after a year or two.maybe the patent is the reason. I just wish they would sell the small spinners with aluminium wings.


I never honestly seen that one...The aluminum shaft wings are too heavy for the smaller motor, but all Lucky Duck Spinners are the same size, just different motor sizes.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> If you were watching TV and see the commercial it was The Grind, this one?



I flipped through again this weekend, and I'll admit...YOU WERE RIGHT  it was "the grind". But I have to be honest...those shows all flow together and look the same to me, so I really don't pay attention to the names. In fact, I watched the DU show last week for the first time in years, which when it first started was different because they actually tried to be INFORMATIVE. Sadly (IMO) it's gone the way of all the others...just lots of shooting and BS-ing. And a little hottie hosting the hunting out in the marsh. Geeez...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I flipped through again this weekend, and I'll admit...YOU WERE RIGHT  it was "the grind". But I have to be honest...those shows all flow together and look the same to me, so I really don't pay attention to the names. In fact, I watched the DU show last week for the first time in years, which when it first started was different because they actually tried to be INFORMATIVE. Sadly (IMO) it's gone the way of all the others...just lots of shooting and BS-ing. And a little hottie hosting the hunting out in the marsh. Geeez...


The Grind actually is partnered with Delta so you will see a conservation corner piece over a 13 week period covering some of their key initiatives. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy DU, but I'm a Delta guy as they're the duck hunters organization.

Also, I have met Ainsley, really down to earth Christian girl with great values that has hunted many years. I hope my daughter grows up with her kind of attitude. Very reserved well spoken woman, I will agree some are there to serve as just a face. She believes in what she's doing, very discrete on facebook with a minimal following, definitely flies under the radar.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> The Grind actually is partnered with Delta so you will see a conservation corner piece over a 13 week period covering some of their key initiatives. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy DU, but I'm a Delta guy as they're the duck hunters organization.
> 
> Also, I have met Ainsley, really down to earth Christian girl with great values that has hunted many years. I hope my daughter grows up with her kind of attitude. Very reserved well spoken woman, I will agree some are there to serve as just a face. She believes in what she's doing, very discrete on facebook with a minimal following, definitely flies under the radar.


She does seem a little quieter than some of the female hosts. But I trust you...good enough then


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

SBE II said:


> Have questions, feel free to ask.


SBE- what if you wanted to get the decoy higher off of the ground or were in water deeper than the included pole- will/is there an extension for this?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

duckcommander101 said:


> SBE- what if you wanted to get the decoy higher off of the ground or were in water deeper than the included pole- will/is there an extension for this?


Yes, we sell 5 ft extensions or you can use a ground auger. We will have extension 9/1


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

SBE II said:


> Yes, we sell 5 ft extensions or you can use a ground auger. We will have extension 9/1


Thank You


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

SBE ll I would also like to buy the 5 ft. extension. Please advise where to place an order.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gentpike99 said:


> SBE ll I would also like to buy the 5 ft. extension. Please advise where to place an order.


Should be available 9/1

http://www.luckyduck.com/5-Extension-Kit-for-3pc-Stake_p_202.html


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

OK will place order when it is in stock.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

SBE II said:


> No, MSRP is $99.99. Bags can be purchased separately. Remote kit is $49.99, new digital remote style, with an actual on/off button on the remote and multicycle timer slider switch on remote.


Bought the whole thing, decoy, battery, charger, remote and bag for $109.99


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Retiredducker said:


> Bought the whole thing, decoy, battery, charger, remote and bag for $109.99


At Rogers


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Something tells me you didn't purchase the Lucky HD?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

SBE II said:


> The Grind actually is partnered with Delta so you will see a conservation corner piece over a 13 week period covering some of their key initiatives. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy DU, but I'm a Delta guy as they're the duck hunters organization.
> 
> Also, I have met Ainsley, really down to earth Christian girl with great values that has hunted many years. I hope my daughter grows up with her kind of attitude. Very reserved well spoken woman, I will agree some are there to serve as just a face. She believes in what she's doing, very discrete on facebook with a minimal following, definitely flies under the radar.


She a damn site batter than the always annoying field hudnal. Good lord I'd almost rather see the tool from the flyway highway. But that's jmo. She seems like a very nice woman on the show. If she's like that in Person I commend her.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> She a damn site batter than the always annoying field hudnal. Good lord I'd almost rather see the tool from the flyway highway. But that's jmo. She seems like a very nice woman on the show. If she's like that in Person I commend her.


Field is a really good friend of mine, quite the proven field capability as well. If you ever met Field you would know hands down he's one of the most honest and hard working individuals I have ever met.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Something tells me you didn't purchase the Lucky HD?


It's the soft wing model.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Retiredducker said:


> It's the soft wing model.


Rapid flyer combo


----------

